# 5th Wheel Tires



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

I am done with the junk tires on my 2019 28' 5th wheel. Only having 1700 miles on them had a blow-out coming home from Indian River last Saturday. The brand is Castle Rock and the distributor isn't answering the phone for warranty. What name tires are you all using now a days on your 5th wheel? I don't want anymore junk, safety and durability is number one. I am almost 70 years old and changing a tire on a interstate isn't fun. Any help is deeply appreciated.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Not many options anymore for manufacturers. All pretty much made in the same Chinese plant. Going to E-range 10 ply tires solved my issues years ago.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Goodyear Endurance RV and Trailer tires. Made in the USA.





__





Goodyear RV Tires – Tire Selector


This is an overview of the great RV tires from Goodyear. Goodyear manufactures tires for virtually any RV. Come see how our excellence in engineering can affect your RV experience.




www.goodyearrvtires.com


----------



## Clairebear (Mar 28, 2021)

What ever brand you choose use 10 ply E-range and inflate to manufacturers recommandation.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

Goodyear endurance x2 
Also have had good luck with the newest version of carlisle


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I also go with Goodyear’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Goodyear Endurance x3


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Just a tip, join AAA and add the RV Package. They flatbedded my 34' motor home when I split a axle, changed 2 tires on boat trailers over the years and adding the RV package gives you more miles that they will tow you toward home. 4 years ago I was 90 miles from Toledo, coming from Indian River after renting a cottage for two weeks and truck engine blew. I was towing my 19' Starcraft so they put truck on flatbed and towed the boat to U-Haul dealer. I rented a U-Hail box truck (Only thing they had) unloaded my truck and my truck was in Toledo before I was. They again flatbedded and since I was within 100 miles from prefered dealer, there was no cost to me.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Most RVs put junk non-radial tires on there rigs. Brand isn't as important as making sure they are a radial trailer tire. Trailer King, Denman or any decent radial trailer tire will give you years of great service. I change mine the day after buying a trailer if there not radial trailer tires.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I vote goodyears. Took the China Bombs off after 2 years. Not worth the risk.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

jakeo said:


> Just a tip, join AAA and add the RV Package. They flatbedded my 34' motor home when I split a axle, changed 2 tires on boat trailers over the years and adding the RV package gives you more miles that they will tow you toward home. 4 years ago I was 90 miles from Toledo, coming from Indian River after renting a cottage for two weeks and truck engine blew. I was towing my 19' Starcraft so they put truck on flatbed and towed the boat to U-Haul dealer. I rented a U-Hail box truck (Only thing they had) unloaded my truck and my truck was in Toledo before I was. They again flatbedded and since I was within 100 miles from prefered dealer, there was no cost to me.


I have used it too. I was towing my boat to my cabin when I hit a deer and they took everything to my cabin (which was where I was headed, about an hour away)


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

The most popular tire for a lot of full timers are Sailuns. That is what Keystone is putting on their Montana’s now from the factory.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

RV’rs are notorious for not watching pressures in their tires. Low pressures are by far the leading cause of blown tires.

Buy the best American 10 ply, E rated tire you can find and be religious about staying on top of pressures.

When I’m traveling and I stop, I go around to all four tires and feel both the tires and hubs. Surest way to tell if you’re about to have a tire problem. I also carry an infrared digital thermometer in my truck. Cheap insurance.


----------



## Clairebear (Mar 28, 2021)

bucko12pt said:


> RV’rs are notorious for not watching pressures in their tires. Low pressures are by far the leading cause of blown tires.
> 
> Buy the best American 10 ply, E rated tire you can find and be religious about staying on top of pressures.
> 
> When I’m traveling and I stop, I go around to all four tires and feel both the tires and hubs. Surest way to tell if you’re about to have a tire problem. I also carry an infrared digital thermometer in my truck. Cheap insurance.


I'm anal about tire pressure also. We travelled 23,000 km through Yukon, NWT, and Alaska in 2018 in 100 days and only had one flat. Picked up a deck screw.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Clairebear said:


> I'm anal about tire pressure also. We travelled 23,000 km through Yukon, NWT, and Alaska in 2018 in 100 days and only had one flat. Picked up a deck screw.


We did a 3 month RV caravan trip to AK traveling with 25 separate units. As much as I’ve heard about AK and flat tires we never had a single flat on any of the 25 units. We had a mechanic traveling with us and he reminded people every day to check pressures.

Can’t say the same for broken windshields.🤬

I’m also anal about tire pressures. I sold equipment for Cat for a career and saw many dollars wasted by guys that didn’t stay on top of tire pressures, it taught me a lot.


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

msfcarp said:


> The most popular tire for a lot of full timers are Sailuns. That is what Keystone is putting on their Montana’s now from the factory.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think that is more of an indictment than an endorsement.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

scubajay said:


> I think that is more of an indictment than an endorsement.


Not exactly because the tire they were putting on previously (Raniers) everyone referred to as China bombs if that tells you anything. A lot of people putting a lot of miles on the Sailuns with less issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

